# Names for baby bumps?



## Thistledown

Just curious what you all called/are calling/will call your babies while they're still in bump stage? :D

I don't know when I'll have a bump of my own - we're supposed to have "the talk" tonight, eep! So nervous! To keep myself busy today I've been compiling a list of bump names... they're just so cute, and seem so much nicer than always saying "it" or "the baby".


----------



## Charl

ours is the bubba or bubs at the moment.


----------



## princess_bump

this one is 'little lamb', we just said it one day when trying and it's stuck :D maddi was 'leach' or 'leachy' - sounds like a terrible nickname, but i was so sick and she was just like a leach, it's meant in a very affectionate way :lol: sometimes i still call her it :blush: when we found out she was a girl became leachetta :lol:


----------



## GDrag

My bump is baby boo or the little demon, depending on how well / sick I'm feeling!


----------



## storm4mozza

Pumpkin, little man, baby bump, little terror x


----------



## Jeewizz

Call mine Pipkin :)


----------



## Miss Boo

Bean :) But my Mum calls it Twiglet


----------



## babyblessed

bambino for us, when my last son was born we loved bambino so much it took us while to actually call him his name :)


----------



## rtracey80

we did call ours bean at the start until we had the 20 week scan. we now call him junior


----------



## mrscams

We call my bump Spud...then since my 27 week midwife appointment we were told the baby was measuring the size of 32 week baby and my hubby now calls it Big Potato!
But Spud has stuck with all our family and friends :)


----------



## Alegria

Ours is Yoshi, from hubby mishearing me say 'he or she' - BIL thought we were actually going to call the baby that...


----------



## Ruthalaska

For a while I was calling mine by the ticker fruit of the week -- blueberry, raspberry, etc. But at my last ultrasound baby was super wiggly and ever since then I've been calling him/her Wiggles.


----------



## linley

My dad's taken to calling mine "Lumpy" which is kinda cute for my dad lol


----------



## lov3hat3

mines bubbles and sometimes sproglette :)


----------



## clever_blond

We call ours flip flop. Not sure why, one day my hubby said it and its stuck.


----------



## cowboys angel

We're boring, lol. We call mine by her name, Lyla. Sometimes OH calls her princess though.


----------



## SugarBeth

Honestly, we only ever say Baby. Never made up cute names. As soon as we know the gender we'll stop saying Baby and call them by their name.


----------



## welshwarriors

My son was called Roo even after a the birth for a while lol and this bump is called peanut


----------



## Jellybean0k

our is peanut, beansprout or jellybean :cloud9:


----------



## BrittQR

Ours is Shim until we find out the sex. Shim is She+Him together since we dont know what it is yet:)


----------



## PinkP

We've just been calling our bump Baba or Babs :)


----------



## Kage76

For some reason DH decided to nickname the bump megatron and it stuck. 
A couple of friends are pregnant at the same time as me and they have named it BOB (short for baby on board) and the other friend call their Cletus the foetus. I think we are all a bit mad!


----------



## HayleyAnn

Started off as lil bean, bilbo, bump, matilda and now its lil bugger bubba lol


----------



## hayley x

Bertie :lol:


----------



## mtemptress

mine is crispy , coz my hubby asked how big it was at start , told him measurements then i said so about size of a grain of rice or a rice crispy so crispy stuck x


----------



## LittleBoo

I call mine little boo :blush: or just 'bump' occasionally


----------



## we can't wait

We've been referring to our baby bump as our "love bug" :)


----------



## Kristin83

Hubby has been calling mine Billy-Bob...lol


----------



## DragonMummy

My son named ours Tiger, because his nickname is Dragon and he thought baby should have a nickname too.


----------



## Supermaiden

Ours is sproglet, babs, or little tinker depending on how I feel that day lol


----------



## lilacmonkey87

The nicknames came instantly for me with both pregnancies, our first was Pebbles which ended in MMC in oct 09 and this one was known as Tubsy Malone...we just call him Luca now with us being so near to the due date...i know women who called their bumps Jellybean, Squiggle and my mum nick named my little brother Baby Bean when pregnant.


----------



## LittlePeople

LO is called 'Jelly' It originally started with just OH and I calling her Jelly, but now everyone does! :haha: I have a feeling she'll never get rid of the nickname :flower:


----------



## crazyna

we call ours the creature :)


----------



## VieraSky

My bump is Peanut.


----------



## emily86

we have got 'squeak' here lol.


----------



## Dukechick

When I was pregnant with Cameron, it was Bambino.

This time, we call her Bubs. Well, I do.


----------



## Kess

My first bub (ended in MMC) was Borgy, which sounds weird, but this was the convo:

Me: We need a nickname for the baby.
DH: Why?
Me: Well I can't keep calling it "it".
DH: So? <puzzled> (He was not quite awake, bless him!)
Me: So it needs a nickname, something to call it, a label, a designation.
DH: Designation? A little borg baby?
Me: Yes, like One-of-One or something.
DH: Then Borgy it shall be.

This one DH named Dinky. No particular reason, just cute lol. I might also have called it My Little Parasite now and again when I was feeling weak, sick and knackered in firsts tri, which DH didn't like, but I meant it with love!


----------



## miss cakes

i always call mine bubbalina it was bubba til i found out its a girl so lina was added to it lol x my sister always called hers shinny haha x


----------



## 323laura

my bump was called flump until we found out it was a girl, then she was sophie, although it took me a while to say that as it felt weird


----------



## Mummy2B21

Our's is 'Munchkin' x


----------



## shelleney

Our baby is called Bo.
This is our rainbow baby, so OH said we should name it Bo, short for Rainbow.
xx


----------



## RachAndBump_x

mine was peanut but now its just bump or baba :)


----------



## Risstron

Ours is "the little tapeworm" as I haven't gained anything yet I'm aaaalways hungry!


----------



## XJessicaX

piggy in the middle


----------



## babybambi2011

i call mine flump, i dont know why... but hopefully in 2 days, ill be able to put a gender on flump :) 
and hopefully baby is healthy too, as im type 1 diabetic... ive been worried for 20 weeks so im hoping that the scan will put my mind at rest a little bit :)


----------



## lushlush

Ours is babin - I cannot remember where we got it from but it is a term of endearment. Even my mom calls me babin as well as the babin - I also call my OH babin.


----------



## peanut27

We call our baby peanut!! It has caught on and now everyone we know refers to it as peanut! :)


----------



## dunlapangel

Ours is daddys lil monster so far lol...


----------



## cgweegee

We named him Smitty before we knew the sex. Now we aren't too exciting...we just call him by what his name will be. (Aaron) But Smitty still makes me laugh lol.


----------



## moonbeam_sea

I call mine Peaches because that was the size fruit I saw it compared to when I decided I needed to give it a "name". It sounds kind of girly, though, so hopefully if it's a boy he won't be too traumatized to learn that he had a girly name in utero. ;)


----------



## LoolaBear

Belly! just because throughout my pregnancy baby will be my Belly Bean, Belly Baby, Belly Monster.
so i call her Belly (already :haha: :blush:) xx


----------



## babybambi2011

i call mine flump, bambi, and sometimes little s"!t when all i can feel is kicking and moving all night :)


----------



## heystarface

We call him Blueberry... we are reading What to Expect, and it described the baby as blueberry sized when we first found out... so that's where the name came from!


----------



## HungryHippo

We call our little girl Hamburger or Burger.

At our 20-week scan our sonographer told us, "I see a hamburger but no turtle", and it stuck!!


----------



## whit.

When we first found out we were prego we started looking at books before we had our first appointment and the baby looked like a dinosaur, so we started calling it our little reptar :)


----------



## MadMummy06

My bump is affectionately known as peanut at the moment not for long though xx


----------



## hmm

I've called mine prune since 10 weeks based on the fruit ticker and even though its now technically a peach hehe I still call it prune as the name amused me and my partner and thats what the family and those who know im expecting also refer to it as. :)


----------



## Angie C

Our bump was called Waldo when l was keeping things quiet at work, hubby now calls it Junior.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Ours is baby bear / bear cub :)


----------

